# R5 IBIS + Lens IS



## ednet (Mar 2, 2021)

Question: IBIS and lens IS are great to have but does the R5 automatically make any adjustments because of this? For instance, in Av Mode, if I am not tracking a moving object, the R5 will adjust the shutter speed and Iso (auto Iso). With IBIS and lens IS, can the R5 adjust to a slower shutter speed and/or lower Iso than would have been made if IBIS and lens IS were not present?


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 3, 2021)

ednet said:


> Question: IBIS and lens IS are great to have but does the R5 automatically make any adjustments because of this? For instance, in Av Mode, if I am not tracking a moving object, the R5 will adjust the shutter speed and Iso (auto Iso). With IBIS and lens IS, can the R5 adjust to a slower shutter speed and/or lower Iso than would have been made if IBIS and lens IS were not present?


No, but in the Auto-ISO settings you can set it to -1 or -2 to have it adjust a stop or two. I have it set to +1 to keep the shutter up for my kids that won't sit still


----------

